# Look What Came Home With Me Today



## RBMIII (Aug 30, 2015)

So I was at the local gun shop, one that I rarely spend any money at unless they have a great deal on something.
Walking around I happened to pass a display case and glance into to it and see this




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

The red on the packaging is pink now as seen in the photo. The tape sealing the packaging has started drying out but it is still intact and unbroken. I don't know if this is how Surefire originally sealed them, any info on that would be great.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I've purchased a fair number of older SF lights that were sealed with a piece of scotch tape. Does it look like the scotch tape is over another strip of adhesive tape, or not?

I respect guys like you who can resist the urge to open a NIB light. I absolutely LOVE tearing open a new light.

If you don't mind my asking, what did it set you back?


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 31, 2015)

As someone who bought a whole bunch of "real" SureFires awhile back, the tape simply dry rots after awhile and it's likely the store re-tapes it after it gives up the ghost from customers taking it off the shelf and handling it....... it's just old.

An extra piece of tape does not necessarily mean the light was opened. A few of the lights I bought had this, none of them showed any other evidence of being opened.

From what I can tell, Im guessing this hasn't been opened "opened". The lanyard is neat, the corners are in excellent shape, the only thing is the very top tab is curled, you have to bend that in order to open the shell I believe ( off memory ). That said there is no tearing around it, thats good.

Either way, I would use it! That particular model is the LED version, you will get more enjoyment out of using it than you would flipping it unless you got it for pennies.

Either way, NICE find!


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you for the input cland72 and ForrestChump.
Appears to be two pieces of tape. Same width and ageing. Only cracking I see is one the edges where they don't overlap one another. Hard to tell with the frosting of the tape if it was ever opened and re-taped.


----------

